# Pictures .Colson Vogue



## woodchuckchuck (May 23, 2009)

I ran across this bike yesterday 5.22.09 ...what do you think???
I am located in Newark,Ohio


----------



## JLarkin (May 23, 2009)

Has nice lines, looks good.


----------



## Clownbrew (May 26, 2009)

woodchuckchuck said:


> I ran across this bike yesterday 5.22.09 ...what do you think???
> I am located in Newark,Ohio




Did you buy it?


----------



## woodchuckchuck (May 27, 2009)

*buy or not 2 buy*

no yet but do you know what is may be worth?


----------



## Backpedaler (May 30, 2009)

*newark, oh*

woodchuckchuck -

i lived in newark back in the 90s. 135 drycreek road and then 2188 welsh hills rd out there by granville. i worked in columbus on the east side - the AT&T factory on broad street. i was all over newark. i liked living there, my son was born there. i miss donato's pizza and skyline chile. my daughter lives in heath down south of the mall. actually i was out there a few years back and bought a prewar hawthorne from an antique shop in Lancaster. i live in (yawn) north central iowa now. the good thing is there's old bikes all over here. the bad thing is the long winter. 

later
backpedaler


----------



## barb (Jun 6, 2009)

*whoa!*

i think this looks alot like the bike i just bought!

i just started a new thread titled "my new purchase"

am i rite? is this the same thing?


----------

